# Large build; increase in volume = increase in body weight



## ishmaelmuscat (Oct 30, 2008)

Been racing for 12 years.... I am 185cm tall, and somewhere between a TT racer and a sprinter. My body weight has been anywhere from 81Kg to 102Kg... 

This year, I started at 93Kg and the faster I became the more muscle I seemed to have put on and the heavier I became. Race results were quite good too.

In Summer, I put on another 5Kg, keeping the same diet and even increasing my volume by 10% versus last year... now I'm weight 102Kg and I'm worried... even more so since my racing season is coming to an end and my race form is starting to dwine...so i feel that much heavier....

Ironically, even though at 100Kg, three weeks ago, I had my fastest climbing times ever...

I might have a slow metabolism genetic inheritance but i am not sure about that... what i know is that i do not eat much and am muscular in the legs but obviously carry a tummy...

Increased weight tends to have negative effects... clothing, tyres wear and tear, climbing... momentum-wise, an increase in weight helps a little... but what i am concerned about is that it is a little too excessive now..

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Anyone with the same experience?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm skeptical that your weight gain is muscle. You suggest that you ate the "same diet" and increased ride volume by 10% but still gained weight. This just doesn't make sense. Maybe you should keep a food journal and you may find that you are eating more than you think. Perhaps the increased ride volume is causing your body to respond by asking for more food which you are happily providing - I think humans are really good at fooling themselves into thinking they are eating less than they actually are.

Also, cycling just isn't a muscle building exercise - muscle weight gain from cycling alone just doesn't occur - certainly not 9kg.

It's great that you are going faster, but that is likely due to increased fitness - image how much faster you would be climbing with your current fitness if you were 9kilos lighter.

My suggestion - eat less.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ishmaelmuscat said:


> Been racing for 12 years.... I am 185cm tall, and somewhere between a TT racer and a sprinter. My body weight has been anywhere from 81Kg to 102Kg...
> 
> This year, I started at 93Kg and the faster I became the more muscle I seemed to have put on and the heavier I became. Race results were quite good too.
> 
> ...


I was injured a while ago and had to spend about a year and a half completely off the bike. During that time I lost 6kg watching my diet and caloric intake as well as doing core work in the gym. My aerobic activity was restricted to short walks and short warm up sessions before stretching on the stationary bike. All in all just a couple hours a week of aerobic activity! I kept a food journal (to manage portion size) and while I had the desire to always eat it wasn't difficult to manage the daily calorie intake as a slight deficit. It took around 6 months to realize the 6Kg loss in my case. 

Fast forward to the first year back on the bike...My only goal was to not injure myself again. Volume was restricted to approx 5-8 hours per week (3500kj/week of work). Longest ride would have been around 2 hours. Most were very short lasting about an hour. I continued to do the same core work and my weight stayed rock solid at 70Kg. 

Fast forward to this fall...I'm riding more volume again and have seen the weight slowly climb. I attribute the gain to over eating even though I'm more than doubling my work on the bike which is around 9500kj/week. 

I attribute my over eating to taking in too few calories before and during the ride. Yet, eating far too many calories post ride. Obviously, will power to resist over eating is always a challenge but my nutrition schedule is completely backwards for longer rides.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know what your using to track burned calories.....but be wary that many h/r monitors are very far off.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

the mayor said:


> I don't know what your using to track burned calories.....but be wary that many h/r monitors are very far off.


Good point. I use Training Peaks WKO+ with power now so I don't track per se. But, yeah the phone app I used a couple years ago estimated (IMO) approximately 2X more than actual. Could be a trap for those just starting out...


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

another thing is how much you eat on the bike. Gu, bars and drinks add up fast.
I see people eat a Thanksgiving dinner during a 1 1/2 ride and wonder why they are gaining weight.....

And to the OP. You say you increased your volume 10%. 10% of what?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

the mayor said:


> another thing is how much you eat on the bike. Gu, bars and drinks add up fast.
> I see people eat a Thanksgiving dinner during a 1 1/2 ride and wonder why they are gaining weight.....
> 
> And to the OP. You say you increased your volume 10%. 10% of what?


That giant basketball sized hump in my back jersey pocket is NOT a turkey... I swear! Oh, this? This is just a drumstick...


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

ishmaelmuscat said:


> what i know is that i do not eat much


How much is much? And yes, eating snacks late at night count! Try tracking your calories as precisely as possible for a few days, you might be surprised (or maybe not, but worth a try).


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Cableguy said:


> That giant basketball sized hump in my back jersey pocket is NOT a turkey... I swear! Oh, this? This is just a drumstick...


I have found that a young suckling roasted pig fits in a medium CamelBack and has great aero advantages when worn under a jersey....


----------

